# 2006 Ram Wont Start



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

This week have had a problem with my 06 Ram 2500. i go to start the truck and all it does is click. The battery is not dead and jumpin the truck does nothin. I had it at the dealer and they said they fixed the problem and it worked great for 2 days now is back. anyone else have this problem with there truck or am i the only one plus how can i fix it if the dealer keeps tellin me there is nothin wrong.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Are the battery terminals tight? Sounds to me like a bad ground somewhere


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

should of gotten a chevy... heck... even a ford!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

:QUOTE=turbo5560;513127]should of gotten a chevy... heck... even a ford![/QUOTE]  we don't talk about those brands in this forum j/k
does the truck have a lot of corrosion under the hood on the battery cables or to the starter?


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

mine did the same thing. U need to buy a terminal cleaner, and clean the terminals, and connectors.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Smack the starter with a hammer. It could be a wiring issue or a bad ground on the starter. Start from the battery and work your way down to the starter. Call the wrecker and tow it back to the dealer. Ask them to fix it correctly this time. What did they do the last time ???

DAFF


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

My guess is that when the plow was hooked up the battery connections were not tightened enough. Take them off, clean them with a wire brush or terminal cleaner and let'er buck.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you headlights or blower motor work at all? what does your voltage meter show when you are trying to start it? Do you notice a big draw on the system, or nothing at all?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

if you get a click it sounds like a starter Issue cause the click means that you have power going to starter take a hammer and hit the starter while someone keeps turning the key


----------



## bnorton (Dec 24, 2006)

Had the same problem. Tap the starter with a hammer while someone elses tries to start it. That got me back up and running. Took it to the dealer, bad starter. Replaced it....no problems since.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

if it has power, check for codes.

turn the key on off on off on and look at where your km/miles are posted and you will see codes. Pxxxx you can look those up online. 

Mine was turning over last week but wouldnt run for more then 5 mins. Turned out when I switched to new batteries I left the batteries out for 2 days while I was working on something else. Then the key seemed funny and the truck went into antitheft mode. Found out the problem from the codes. 

Dodge diesels are very picky on batteries, every 3 years we are replacing them. And you really have to watch the terminals and corrosion.


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

It could also be a bad starter relay/solenoid.

I don't know where it's at on your truck but older trucks they were easier to get to and you could just take a pair of pliers and jump it.

A bad relay could also be causing the clicking sound.


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

Check the wiring on the back of the starter. My 2005 had the wires corroded and fallen off. Maybe yours are loose, and not making good contact!!

Don


----------

